# FireFox's "Private Browsing"



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

I just installed FF on my new laptop and noticed this "Private Browsing" feature.

Is it really "100% private"?  
If it really is, it could be useful for browsing yiff under a nosy roommate's nose


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 9, 2010)

It has a private browsing option? O_______o
I never even knew.


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> It has a private browsing option? O_______o
> I never even knew.



Yeah just press Ctrl+Shift+p


----------



## kashaki (Apr 9, 2010)

Ya. I guess it could be used for that. I like Chrome's private browsing more. The new tab page is lulzy


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah just press Ctrl+Shift+p


OOooooooOOoooooo, Well I will have no reason to do that, not like I care if anyone finds my porn, they will be scarred forever. Just like my friends, they seen it, except the lesbian one, when I shut it off she was like "WHERE DID IT GO?!"
She was drunk though, and it was funny.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Delete browsing history?


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 9, 2010)

But really, what are the uses of private browsing OTHER than porn?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2010)

Chrisda4 said:


> But really, what are the uses of private browsing OTHER than porn?


Hiding suggestive site adresses.
Like....
google.com


----------



## Liam (Apr 9, 2010)

It basically prevents anything from being written to your computer.
It's like using a Live CD to browse the internet then smashing it to pieces when you are done.
It doesn't prevent the internet from knowing who you are by tracking your IP address.  Use proxies and such for that.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2010)

How did I know, just by seeing the title, that "Can I use it for yiff" would be the question asked about it if any were asked?


----------



## Matt (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't worry. It's completely private, so the only person that knows your browsing is yourself... and the Russian government.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> How did I know, just by seeing the title, that "Can I use it for yiff" would be the question asked about it if any were asked?



It's FAF.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

How about not browsing stuff that you feel the need to hide? If you feel the need to hide it, maybe you shouldn't be looking at it.


----------



## Yaps (Apr 10, 2010)

It just clears all history, cache, logins info, forms and etc once you close the Firefox. Yes it does clear all the stuffs... I never used it, I have my own PC.



Taren Fox said:


> How about not browsing stuff that you feel the  need to hide? If you feel the need to hide it, maybe you shouldn't be  looking at it.



Win!


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Yaps said:


> It just clears all history, cache, logins info, forms and etc once you close the Firefox. Yes it does clear all the stuffs... I never used it, I have my own PC.



Yeah this is my own laptop, but omfg is my roomate nosy.
I had to set up a BIOS password just to keep him from snooping around on my laptop when I'm taking a shower or something.  I still have to worry when I leave my computer on sleep mode though.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 11, 2010)

It's private insofar as no record left on the hard drive.

It won't keep your ISP from calling the cops if you start looking for CP.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 16, 2010)

Private browsing? Like the thing you use for looking at pictures of privates?


----------



## Slyck (Apr 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah this is my own laptop, but omfg is my roomate nosy.
> I had to set up a BIOS password just to keep him from snooping around on my laptop when I'm taking a shower or something.  I still have to worry when I leave my computer on sleep mode though.



If your concerned aboot privacy don't use sleep/hibernate.
That link says for disk encryption but passwords are also stored in ram so your computer has something to compare it to.

I use a USB SSD (google it) drive on my lappy to save battery power. I just shut it off and pocket the drive. Boots in like 10 seconds with the SSD ans Ubuntu 10.04 anyway so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 16, 2010)

I only use FireFox for free virus-free music... JK, or am I?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 16, 2010)

Slyck said:


> If your concerned aboot privacy don't use sleep/hibernate.
> That link says for disk encryption but passwords are also stored in ram so your computer has something to compare it to.



That's if you're really afraid of high-tech thievery. Most laypersons wouldn't be able to recover anything more from a sleep-mode/hibernated laptop than if it were on or off to begin with. The only way it poses a security risk is where professional attacks are being made, which I seriously doubt is within any given roommate's capacity.

Best thing to do against low-threat attacks (... roommates) is to require a password on resume (XP instructions) and to require a password to log in. BIOS (startup) passwords are fairly easily mitigated by even novices if it's a desktop, and really, they aren't protecting against anything but booting the system via a LiveCD or something.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

I was watching a video describing Internet Explorer's private browsing option, and they used 'buying-something-online-for-someone-and-you-don't-want-them-to-know-about-it' as an excuse for why you might use it. 

...And i'm sure that might be the case some of the time, the problem with that is, 99.99% of the time, you know it's about the porn.


----------



## Ames (Apr 17, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I was watching a video describing Internet Explorer's private browsing option, and they used 'buying-something-online-for-someone-and-you-don't-want-them-to-know-about-it' as an excuse for why you might use it.
> 
> ...And i'm sure that might be the case some of the time, the problem with that is, 99.99% of the time, you know it's about the porn.



Well you could theoretically use it for buying lube or dildos off the internet.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 17, 2010)

Works better than deleting my history every so often. ;3


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never yiffed since I am afraid of such things o_o..... Maybe when I live alone X D.


----------

